# Ordine:"Non si può fare l'Empoli a Milanello".



## admin (5 Luglio 2019)

Franco Ordine, a Tutti Convocati, critico con gli ultimi acquisti del Milan:"A Giampaolo dico che non si può fare l'Empoli a Milanello. Per quello che hanno speso per Kurtic e quello che hanno speso per Bennacer, non era meglio riscattare Bakayoko? Colgo poi idee poco chiare: qualche giorno fa Milan e Fiorentina hanno parlato di Veretout e Cutrone. Poi oggi scopriamo che Cutrone resta".

*Ordine su Il Giornale in edicola: la battuta sorge spontanea: stanno rifacendo l'Empoli a Milanello? Il Milan sta acquistando giocatori graditi a Giampaolo, come si fece con Sacchi comprandogli Mussi, Bianchi e Bertolazzi. Ma alla fine giocavano sempre Tassotti, Maldini e Ancelotti. Poi, può darsi che Krunic e Bennacer siano le rivelazioni del prossimo campionato. Può darsi...

Non è il Milan immaginato dai tifosi. Ed infatti gli abbonamenti... -) *http://www.milanworld.net/milan-poch...-new-post.html


----------



## admin (5 Luglio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Franco Ordine, a Tutti Convocati, critico con gli ultimi acquisti del Milan:"A Giampaolo dico che non si può fare l'Empoli a Milanello. Per quello che hanno speso per Kurtic e quello che hanno speso per Bennacer, non era meglio riscattare Bakayoko? Colgo poi idee poco chiare: qualche giorno fa Milan e Fiorentina hanno parlato di Veretout e Cutrone. Poi oggi scopriamo che Cutrone resta".



Vedremo come andrà ma l'osservazione è assolutamente legittima. 

Almeno per chi ha conosciuto il vero Milan.


----------



## Rivera10 (5 Luglio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Franco Ordine, a Tutti Convocati, critico con gli ultimi acquisti del Milan:"A Giampaolo dico che non si può fare l'Empoli a Milanello. Per quello che hanno speso per Kurtic e quello che hanno speso per Bennacer, non era meglio riscattare Bakayoko? Colgo poi idee poco chiare: qualche giorno fa Milan e Fiorentina hanno parlato di Veretout e Cutrone. Poi oggi scopriamo che Cutrone resta".



Così parlo' il perfetto cane da salotto
Comunque non si puo' leggere che prendendo due giocatori si rifa' l' Empoli a Milano. Sono dichiarazioni di uno che di calcio non capisce una H. 
Questo inetto e' l' esempio di come si possa diventare giornalisti sportivi non capendo nulla di calcio.


----------



## Garrincha (5 Luglio 2019)

Il Napoli sono anni che pesca ex giocatori dell'Empoli e arriva secondo


----------



## Andris (5 Luglio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Franco Ordine, a Tutti Convocati, critico con gli ultimi acquisti del Milan:"A Giampaolo dico che non si può fare l'Empoli a Milanello. Per quello che hanno speso per Kurtic e quello che hanno speso per Bennacer, non era meglio riscattare Bakayoko? Colgo poi idee poco chiare: qualche giorno fa Milan e Fiorentina hanno parlato di Veretout e Cutrone. Poi oggi scopriamo che Cutrone resta".



caro Franco,semplicemente sommando i cartellini due centrocampisti dell'Empoli arrivi a circa la metà del riscatto di Bakayoko e non parliamo neanche dell'ingaggio che avremmo dovuto onorare stabilito sugli standard di premier league.
bada bene che non sto toccando la questione caratteriale,rimaniamo alle cifre.
sul finale no comment,visto che siete voi giornalisti che inventate tutto ed il contrario di tutto perchè i dirigenti non hanno mai mostrato incoerenza con dichiarazioni nel calciomercato.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Luglio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Franco Ordine, a Tutti Convocati, critico con gli ultimi acquisti del Milan:"A Giampaolo dico che non si può fare l'Empoli a Milanello. Per quello che hanno speso per Kurtic e quello che hanno speso per Bennacer, non era meglio riscattare Bakayoko? Colgo poi idee poco chiare: qualche giorno fa Milan e Fiorentina hanno parlato di Veretout e Cutrone. Poi oggi scopriamo che Cutrone resta".



Al momento è mercato da brividi, allenatore incluso.

Vedremo a fine agosto.


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Luglio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vedremo come andrà ma l'osservazione è assolutamente legittima.
> 
> Almeno per chi ha conosciuto il vero Milan.



Ma il Milan vero è finito da 10 anni. Tra poco rimarremo in pochi ad averlo visto e quindi si deve ripartire pian piano. Mettendo i conti a posto la situazione migliorerà. L’inter Ha fatto così ed ora è solida. Poi lui fa l’essmpio di Baka e Bennacer. Una costava 35 e l’altro 15. Annualmente d’ingsggio una differenza di quasi 10 cucuzze. È evidente che sia anche e soprattutto una questione economica. Credo che la società l’abbia spiegato in tutte le salse stavolta.


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Luglio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Al momento è mercato da brividi, allenatore incluso.
> 
> Vedremo a fine agosto.



Le linee guida del mercato sono queste. C’è poco da aspettare.


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Luglio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Franco Ordine, a Tutti Convocati, critico con gli ultimi acquisti del Milan:"A Giampaolo dico che non si può fare l'Empoli a Milanello. Per quello che hanno speso per Kurtic e quello che hanno speso per Bennacer, non era meglio riscattare Bakayoko? Colgo poi idee poco chiare: qualche giorno fa Milan e Fiorentina hanno parlato di Veretout e Cutrone. Poi oggi scopriamo che Cutrone resta".



.


----------



## Trumpusconi (5 Luglio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vedremo come andrà ma l'osservazione è assolutamente legittima.
> 
> Almeno per chi ha conosciuto il vero Milan.



Io ho avuto la fortuna di conoscerlo ma a malincuore devo riconoscere che i tempi sono cambiati e che per colpa del nano e del pelato quel Milan non esiste più e l'unico modo per farlo tornare è fare come sta facendo l'inter: ragionare con la testa, prendere giocatori giovani in rampa di lancio e non buttare soldi all'aria.


----------



## First93 (5 Luglio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Franco Ordine, a Tutti Convocati, critico con gli ultimi acquisti del Milan:"A Giampaolo dico che non si può fare l'Empoli a Milanello. Per quello che hanno speso per Kurtic e quello che hanno speso per Bennacer, non era meglio riscattare Bakayoko? Colgo poi idee poco chiare: qualche giorno fa Milan e Fiorentina hanno parlato di Veretout e Cutrone. Poi oggi scopriamo che Cutrone resta".



Io ogni tanto mi faccio una domanda, mi chiedo: davvero Maldini (e tutta la dirigenza in generale), preferisce Krunic a Milinkovic? Tra Bennacer e Torreira, davvero reputano migliore il primo? Il discorso è semplice: considerando tutti i fattori, tutti tutti tutti, probabilmente Krunic e Bennacer li ritengono i migliori giocatori che il Milan possa acquistare in questo momento, vuoi per i soldi, vuoi per l'età, vuoi per le motivazioni, vuoi per la volontà di giocare nel Milan ecc. 

Semplicemente questo, hanno deciso di prendere loro per una serie di motivi, non perché sono impazziti.


----------



## vannu994 (5 Luglio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Franco Ordine, a Tutti Convocati, critico con gli ultimi acquisti del Milan:"A Giampaolo dico che non si può fare l'Empoli a Milanello. Per quello che hanno speso per Kurtic e quello che hanno speso per Bennacer, non era meglio riscattare Bakayoko? Colgo poi idee poco chiare: qualche giorno fa Milan e Fiorentina hanno parlato di Veretout e Cutrone. Poi oggi scopriamo che Cutrone resta".


Bakayoko 35 Milioni, Krunic +Bennacer=21 di parte fissa. Stipendio Bakayoko 7M netti, Stipendio Krunic e Bennacer= 3M... costano proprio uguali si


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Luglio 2019)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Le linee guida del mercato sono queste. C’è poco da aspettare.



Può anche peggiorare ulteriormente, vendendo quei pochi discreti giocatori che abbiamo in rosa.


----------



## markjordan (5 Luglio 2019)

assurdo dai
ad ora sono usciti 4 cc , li sostituiamo con baka ? o con 4 da 40m ?


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (5 Luglio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Franco Ordine, a Tutti Convocati, critico con gli ultimi acquisti del Milan:"A Giampaolo dico che non si può fare l'Empoli a Milanello. Per quello che hanno speso per Kurtic e quello che hanno speso per Bennacer, non era meglio riscattare Bakayoko? Colgo poi idee poco chiare: qualche giorno fa Milan e Fiorentina hanno parlato di Veretout e Cutrone. Poi oggi scopriamo che Cutrone resta".



questi ragionamenti non stanno né in cielo né in Terra. Non è che uno è forte o scarso se gioca in una squadra. Bennacer è un ottimo prospetto, non è certo un giocatore da serie B. E' finito all' Empoli, hanno pescato bene, si sta dimostrando un giocatore pronto anche in campo internazionale in Coppa d'Africa. Krunic è u mediocre lo sappiamo, ma per la panca nelle condizioni attuali va bene. 

Secondo ordine quindi se prendiamo Mariano oltre a Hernandez dovremmo essere il Real Madrid allora? Peccato che io abbia molta più fiducia nell' empolese Bennacer


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Luglio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Franco Ordine, a Tutti Convocati, critico con gli ultimi acquisti del Milan:"A Giampaolo dico che non si può fare l'Empoli a Milanello. Per quello che hanno speso per Kurtic e quello che hanno speso per Bennacer, non era meglio riscattare Bakayoko? Colgo poi idee poco chiare: qualche giorno fa Milan e Fiorentina hanno parlato di Veretout e Cutrone. Poi oggi scopriamo che Cutrone resta".



Condivido zero di ciò che dice.
1- perchè lo dice a Giampaolo e non alla proprietà ? Come se Giampaolo preferisse krunic e Bennacer a modric e de bruyne.
E' iniziata forse anzitempo l'opera di distruzione del nuovo tecnico?
2-il milan da anni fa la provinciale di turno, solo ora ci si desta?
3-Benedetto fpf , un giorno esiste e l'altro no. Non aveva detto il buon ordine che il milan deve fare di necessità virtù? DISordine.
4-Bakayoko ci ha dato una grossa mano FISICAMENTE ma il gioco del calcio tecnico è altra roba. 
5- Ma quanto gli brucia che non sanno una mazza delle nostre operazioni? Pensa pure a veretutto e cutrone mentre noi chiudiamo altre operazioni lampo.

Forse il milan sta tornando. I cani fedeli sono all'oscuro di tutto, buon segno.


----------



## kipstar (5 Luglio 2019)

Diciamo che dovranno essere bravi sul campo....se andrà tutto positivamente saranno dei maghi..... sennò.....


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Luglio 2019)

grazie ordine cacciali te i soldi dato che l'usuraio non li vuole cacciare......


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Luglio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Può anche peggiorare ulteriormente, vendendo quei pochi discreti giocatori che abbiamo in rosa.



Verrà ceduto Gigio e Suso, nel caso esca qualcuno interessato. Gli acquisti sulla falsa riga di quelli fatti (forse qualcuno dall’estero). Poi bisognerà aspettare il verdetto del campo. Inutile trarre conclusioni a priori.


----------



## Rivera10 (5 Luglio 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> questi ragionamenti non stanno né in cielo né in Terra. Non è che uno è forte o scarso se gioca in una squadra. Bennacer è un ottimo prospetto, non è certo un giocatore da serie B. E' finito all' Empoli, hanno pescato bene, si sta dimostrando un giocatore pronto anche in campo internazionale in Coppa d'Africa. Krunic è u mediocre lo sappiamo, ma per la panca nelle condizioni attuali va bene.
> 
> Secondo ordine quindi se prendiamo Mariano oltre a Hernandez dovremmo essere il Real Madrid allora? Peccato che io abbia molta più fiducia nell' empolese Bennacer



Io ci andrei piano a dire che Krunic sia un " mediocre". Per me un mediocre e' un Bertolacci , il cui acquisto, il buon cane festeggio' come il colpo da DS perfetto.


----------



## Capitano (5 Luglio 2019)

Bravissimo. Li ascoltavo in diretta alla radio e sono sobbalzato dalla sedia. Come è possibile che nessuno li abbia fatto notare questa leggerissima differenza.
Mi sembra che il clima di sfiducia intorno al Milan sia leggermente sostenuto da parte della stampa.
p.s. se i numeri che girano su Bennacer sono reali secondo me è un ottimo acquisto. Penso, purtroppo, che tra un paio d'anni partirà per lidi più appetitosi.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (5 Luglio 2019)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Io ci andrei piano a dire che Krunic sia un " mediocre". Per me un mediocre e' un Bertolacci , il cui acquisto, il buon cane festeggio' come il colpo da DS perfetto.



intendevo che è un giocatore di 25/26 anni normale, non può certo alzare il livello del centrocampo ma come riserva è già un upgrade (almeno corre e tira). Al contrario Bennacer penso sia un grande acquisto.


----------



## Capitano (5 Luglio 2019)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Bakayoko 35 Milioni, Krunic +Bennacer=21 di parte fissa. Stipendio Bakayoko 7M netti, Stipendio Krunic e Bennacer= 3M... costano proprio uguali si



Bravissimo. Li ascoltavo in diretta alla radio e sono sobbalzato dalla sedia. Come è possibile che nessuno li abbia fatto notare questa leggerissima differenza.
Mi sembra che il clima di sfiducia intorno al Milan sia leggermente sostenuto da parte della stampa.
p.s. se i numeri che girano su Bennacer sono reali secondo me è un ottimo acquisto. Penso, purtroppo, che tra un paio d'anni partirà per lidi più appetitosi.


----------



## Rivera10 (5 Luglio 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> intendevo che è un giocatore di 25/26 anni normale, non può certo alzare il livello del centrocampo ma come riserva è già un upgrade (almeno corre e tira). Al contrario Bennacer penso sia un grande acquisto.



Mah, io penso che che un giocatore possa essere classificato come utile soprattutto quando porta in dote qualita' come disciplina tattica, generosita', intensita' e delle qualita' tecniche che non mi sembrano di gente come Bertolacci e Sturaro. Quelli si sono giocatori mediocri da vocabolario.


----------



## Cataldinho (5 Luglio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Franco Ordine, a Tutti Convocati, critico con gli ultimi acquisti del Milan:"A Giampaolo dico che non si può fare l'Empoli a Milanello. Per quello che hanno speso per Kurtic e quello che hanno speso per Bennacer, non era meglio riscattare Bakayoko? Colgo poi idee poco chiare: qualche giorno fa Milan e Fiorentina hanno parlato di Veretout e Cutrone. Poi oggi scopriamo che Cutrone resta".


Discorso che può sembrare sensato, ma che lascia a desiderare. Sarebbe stato molto peggio strapagare 30 milioni per Sensi e 50 per Barella.


----------



## Gekyn (5 Luglio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Franco Ordine, a Tutti Convocati, critico con gli ultimi acquisti del Milan:"A Giampaolo dico che non si può fare l'Empoli a Milanello. Per quello che hanno speso per Kurtic e quello che hanno speso per Bennacer, non era meglio riscattare Bakayoko? Colgo poi idee poco chiare: qualche giorno fa Milan e Fiorentina hanno parlato di Veretout e Cutrone. Poi oggi scopriamo che Cutrone resta".



Il buon Ordine prima di tutto devo mettere ordine dentro alla sua testa, visto che ha sbagliato valutazioni e poi ha il coraggio di parlare di idee poche chiare della dirigenza, a mio parere sono chiarissime, di poco chiaro qui c'è solo il suo intento nel scrivere certi articoli.


----------



## Aron (5 Luglio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Franco Ordine, a Tutti Convocati, critico con gli ultimi acquisti del Milan:"A Giampaolo dico che non si può fare l'Empoli a Milanello. Per quello che hanno speso per Kurtic e quello che hanno speso per Bennacer, non era meglio riscattare Bakayoko? Colgo poi idee poco chiare: qualche giorno fa Milan e Fiorentina hanno parlato di Veretout e Cutrone. Poi oggi scopriamo che Cutrone resta".



Krunic e Bennacer vanno bene come acquisti.
Andrebbero però molto meglio con due o tre elementi di spessore.


----------



## Nevergiveup (5 Luglio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Franco Ordine, a Tutti Convocati, critico con gli ultimi acquisti del Milan:"A Giampaolo dico che non si può fare l'Empoli a Milanello. Per quello che hanno speso per Kurtic e quello che hanno speso per Bennacer, non era meglio riscattare Bakayoko? Colgo poi idee poco chiare: qualche giorno fa Milan e Fiorentina hanno parlato di Veretout e Cutrone. Poi oggi scopriamo che Cutrone resta".



Ahimè abbiamo un bilancio da film horror per cui c'è poco da sognare il "vero Milan", colpi come Bennacer sono super intelligenti...quanti altri ragazzi si trovano in circolazione giovani, con ottime doti tecniche, ampi margini di crescita, esperienza in serie A, costo del cartellino contenuto e 1 dico 1 milioncino di ingaggio? Qui non si tratta di portare l'Empoli a Milanello, si tratta di trovare il meglio per le risorse a disposizione e che ci garantisca di non appesantire ulteriormente il bilancio per i prossimi esercizi. Impresa semplice da comprendere ma ardua da affrontare. Maldini e Boban meritano pazienza e sostegno!


----------



## AndrasWave (5 Luglio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Franco Ordine, a Tutti Convocati, critico con gli ultimi acquisti del Milan:"A Giampaolo dico che non si può fare l'Empoli a Milanello. Per quello che hanno speso per Kurtic e quello che hanno speso per Bennacer, non era meglio riscattare Bakayoko? Colgo poi idee poco chiare: qualche giorno fa Milan e Fiorentina hanno parlato di Veretout e Cutrone. Poi oggi scopriamo che Cutrone resta".



Come già scritto da altri c'è la necessità di acquistare più di un centrocampista, quindi l'osservazione su Bakayoko è assurda.
Per il resto, a Milanello hanno provato pure a fare la Juventus con Higuain e Bonucci con i risultati che sappiamo tutti.

Praticamente ha detto un mare di fregnacce..


----------



## Manue (5 Luglio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Franco Ordine, a Tutti Convocati, critico con gli ultimi acquisti del Milan:"A Giampaolo dico che non si può fare l'Empoli a Milanello. Per quello che hanno speso per Kurtic e quello che hanno speso per Bennacer, non era meglio riscattare Bakayoko? Colgo poi idee poco chiare: qualche giorno fa Milan e Fiorentina hanno parlato di Veretout e Cutrone. Poi oggi scopriamo che Cutrone resta".



Baka dovevi riscattarlo entro il 30/06, 
sarebbe andato nel bilancio scorso...

dai su, non fare populismo


----------



## 7AlePato7 (5 Luglio 2019)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Il buon Ordine prima di tutto devo mettere ordine dentro alla sua testa, visto che ha sbagliato valutazioni e poi ha il coraggio di parlare di idee poche chiare della dirigenza, a mio parere sono chiarissime, di poco chiaro qui c'è solo il suo intento nel scrivere certi articoli.


Appoggio Paolo e Zorro. Penso Zorro da bravo ex sottosegretario della Fifa, ostile al FFP, abbia trattato al posto di quel beota di Gazidis con TAS e Uefa, facendoci avere una sentenza che, a freddo, forse così male non è. Stanno acquistando giocatori con logica e coerenza, secondo un piano tattico ben prestabilito. Al momento non vedo figurine.
Però ragazzi bisogna un attimo guardare in faccia alla realtà: un paio di giocatori di livello superiore a quelli visti dovremo prenderli, altrimenti anche le dichiarazioni dell'anno scorso di Scaroni secondo cui il Milan quest'anno dovrebbe assolutamente centrare la Champions sarebbero poco credibili. Non pretendo Havertz o Ceballos, ma almeno Olmo e una seconda punta col dribbling nel sangue li voglio vedere.


----------



## Clarenzio (5 Luglio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Franco Ordine, a Tutti Convocati, critico con gli ultimi acquisti del Milan:"A Giampaolo dico che non si può fare l'Empoli a Milanello. Per quello che hanno speso per Kurtic e quello che hanno speso per Bennacer, non era meglio riscattare Bakayoko? Colgo poi idee poco chiare: qualche giorno fa Milan e Fiorentina hanno parlato di Veretout e Cutrone. Poi oggi scopriamo che Cutrone resta".



Dipende chi peschi, noi abbiamo scelto finora 2 tra i 3 buoni che avevano


----------



## Milancholy (5 Luglio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Franco Ordine, a Tutti Convocati, critico con gli ultimi acquisti del Milan:"A Giampaolo dico che non si può fare l'Empoli a Milanello. Per quello che hanno speso per Kurtic e quello che hanno speso per Bennacer, non era meglio riscattare Bakayoko? Colgo poi idee poco chiare: qualche giorno fa Milan e Fiorentina hanno parlato di Veretout e Cutrone. Poi oggi scopriamo che Cutrone resta".



Sarà la ventesima volta che leggo di "Kurtic" al Milan... e nonostante la "confusione" riconducibile ad una vaga assonanza con "Krunic", credo si sia acquistato il secondo...


----------



## __king george__ (5 Luglio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Franco Ordine, a Tutti Convocati, critico con gli ultimi acquisti del Milan:"A Giampaolo dico che non si può fare l'Empoli a Milanello. Per quello che hanno speso per Kurtic e quello che hanno speso per Bennacer, non era meglio riscattare Bakayoko? Colgo poi idee poco chiare: qualche giorno fa Milan e Fiorentina hanno parlato di Veretout e Cutrone. Poi oggi scopriamo che Cutrone resta".



come fosse colpa di Giampaolo...gli avevano proposto Messi ma ha rifiutato evidentemente….

altro attacco a Giampaolo in ogni caso...io segno intanto…..e ancora non c'è stata la presentazione pensate voi…..


----------



## gabuz (5 Luglio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Franco Ordine, a Tutti Convocati, critico con gli ultimi acquisti del Milan:"A Giampaolo dico che non si può fare l'Empoli a Milanello. Per quello che hanno speso per Kurtic e quello che hanno speso per Bennacer, non era meglio riscattare Bakayoko? Colgo poi idee poco chiare: qualche giorno fa Milan e Fiorentina hanno parlato di Veretout e Cutrone. Poi oggi scopriamo che Cutrone resta".



Però bisogna fare pace col cervello. Prima si dice che dobbiamo essere bravi a scoprire i "Torreira" in anticipo, poi quando lo si fa non va bene uguale.
Anch'io preferivo i campioni, ma oggi la situazione non ce lo permette. Bisogna guardare in faccia alla realtà. 
No krunic e bennacer per Baka? Forse, ma sono giocatori completamente diversi e siamo corti di reparto. Abbiamo bisogno anche numericamente. 
Il mercato poi non è finito. Oggi è il 5 luglio.


----------



## Djici (5 Luglio 2019)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Io ci andrei piano a dire che Krunic sia un " mediocre". Per me un mediocre e' un Bertolacci , il cui acquisto, il buon cane festeggio' come il colpo da DS perfetto.



Bertolacci mediocre per quello che ha fatto da noi ma quella stagione di e l'abbiamo comprato aveva fatto una super stagione al Genoa. 
Non da farlo passare per un fenomeno, ma per me aveva mostrato più cose di Krunic (che però magari diventera un campionissimo).


----------



## RojoNero (5 Luglio 2019)

parole giustissime


----------



## RojoNero (5 Luglio 2019)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Però bisogna fare pace col cervello. Prima si dice che dobbiamo essere bravi a scoprire i "Torreira" in anticipo, poi quando lo si fa non va bene uguale.
> Anch'io preferivo i campioni, ma oggi la situazione non ce lo permette. Bisogna guardare in faccia alla realtà.
> No krunic e bennacer per Baka? Forse, ma sono giocatori completamente diversi e siamo corti di reparto. Abbiamo bisogno anche numericamente.
> Il mercato poi non è finito. Oggi è il 5 luglio.



oggi??? magari... sono anni e anni.... da 6 anni non giochiamo in champions nonostante da 2 anni i posti sono diventati quattro  una vergogna


----------



## Maximo (5 Luglio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Franco Ordine, a Tutti Convocati, critico con gli ultimi acquisti del Milan:"A Giampaolo dico che non si può fare l'Empoli a Milanello. Per quello che hanno speso per Kurtic e quello che hanno speso per Bennacer, non era meglio riscattare Bakayoko? Colgo poi idee poco chiare: qualche giorno fa Milan e Fiorentina hanno parlato di Veretout e Cutrone. Poi oggi scopriamo che Cutrone resta".



Sono anni che le squadre più forti del campionato pescano nelle squadre piccole. Giocatori come Allan, Paredes, Nainggolan, Bonucci, Icardi, Milito; e si potrebbe continuare per pagine; in quali squadre giocavano prima di approdare nelle prime della categoria?
Bisogna saper scegliere, quello si, ed arrivare sui giocatori promettenti prima degli altri club. 
Il Milan di Galliani acquistava solo bidoni dal Genoa, ma i motivi erano noti a tutti, questo è un Milan diverso, Maldini e Boban non sono degli sprovveduti, sanno valutare i calciatori.

Inoltre il fatto che il Milan stia facendo acquisti di nomi mai accostati prima dai giornalisti sportivi mi piace,


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (5 Luglio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Franco Ordine, a Tutti Convocati, critico con gli ultimi acquisti del Milan:"A Giampaolo dico che non si può fare l'Empoli a Milanello. Per quello che hanno speso per Kurtic e quello che hanno speso per Bennacer, non era meglio riscattare Bakayoko? Colgo poi idee poco chiare: qualche giorno fa Milan e Fiorentina hanno parlato di Veretout e Cutrone. Poi oggi scopriamo che Cutrone resta".



Se lo dice franco agli ordini, posso stare proprio tranquillo. 
Uno che di calcio giocato non c'ha mai capito una mazza. 
Avessimo avuto la qualità di gioco dell'empoli quest'anno saremmo arrivati quarti.


----------



## Milanlove (5 Luglio 2019)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Io ho avuto la fortuna di conoscerlo ma a malincuore devo riconoscere che i tempi sono cambiati e che per colpa del nano e del pelato quel Milan non esiste più e l'unico modo per farlo tornare è fare come sta facendo l'inter: ragionare con la testa, prendere giocatori giovani in rampa di lancio e non buttare soldi all'aria.



sì, però l'inter questo percorso lo ha iniziato ormai anni e anni fa. Di soldi ne hanno buttati via parecchi o comunque di giocatori, perchè è vero che la maggioranza dei loro acquisti erano o prametro zero o pagherò o prestiti non riscattati. Ma per un icardi, un skriniar, un brozovic azzeccati, hanno "comprato" una miriade di taider, kuzmanovic, belfodil, gargano, ranocchia, nagatomo, ecc, ecc, ecc, ecc....
Qua da noi se dici mezza parola verso bennacer ti rispondono "zitto, guarda verratti!", se storci il naso su krunic ti rispondono "zitto, guarda hamsik!", vengono prese le rare eccezioni e trasposte sui nostri primissimi tentativi di manovre di mercato come indicato da te. Questa tipologia di mercato a cui siamo obbligati ad aderire è solitamente composta da 1 acquisto azzeccato e minimo 10 fallimenti. Sarà l'unica strada percorribile, ma non si può dire che sia una bella cosa per un tifoso. Non si deve far altro che turarsi il naso in continuazione e sperare quasi alla cieca. Fingere ottimismo non fa altro che peggiorare la situazione futura, perchè una volta che accosti Bennacer ad un'ipotesi di futuro colpo alla Verratti, quando questo si dimostrerà inadeguato come probabile, verrà trasformato in un indegno fallimento perchè l'aspettattiva è stata alzata da un ottimismo ingiustificato.


----------



## Schism75 (6 Luglio 2019)

Abbiamo sostituito Bertolucci e montolivo, del tutto inutili, facendo un upgrade importante. Dobbiamo ancora sostituire Mauri. Poi verrà anche il tempo dei titolari.

Si parla di chi ha visto il vero Milan etc, etc. Ma l’avete visto davvero, o vivete di un ricordo sbiadito? Perché quel Milan aveva in rosa, e qualcuno titolare, giocatori come Bianchi, Mussi, Bortolazzi che venivano dal Parma di Sacchi in Serie B, oppure Colombo che veniva dall’Udinese. Oppure ad esempio Gambaro, Carobbi, Salvatori, il povero Borgonovo, Fuser, Brocchi, etc. Tutti provenienti da squadre di medio-bassa levatura. Quindi, di che parliamo?


----------



## gemy (6 Luglio 2019)

complimenti un analisi seria e obbiettiva


----------



## Zosimo2410 (6 Luglio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Franco Ordine, a Tutti Convocati, critico con gli ultimi acquisti del Milan:"A Giampaolo dico che non si può fare l'Empoli a Milanello. Per quello che hanno speso per Kurtic e quello che hanno speso per Bennacer, non era meglio riscattare Bakayoko? Colgo poi idee poco chiare: qualche giorno fa Milan e Fiorentina hanno parlato di Veretout e Cutrone. Poi oggi scopriamo che Cutrone resta".



Peccato che Krunic + Bennacer incidono 9 milioni in 2 sul payroll, mentre Bakayoko avrebbe inciso 18 milioni (7 ammortamneto e 11 ingaggio).

Quindi il buon ordine dovrebbe dire: invece di Bennacer, Hernandez, Krunic e Veretout non era meglio tenere Bakayoko?

La mia risposta é no. Perché ceduti quelli che vengono ceduti con l’arrivo di questi e tenendo Bakayoko avresti una squadra con troppi buchi e senza soldi per completarla.


----------



## admin (6 Luglio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Franco Ordine, a Tutti Convocati, critico con gli ultimi acquisti del Milan:"A Giampaolo dico che non si può fare l'Empoli a Milanello. Per quello che hanno speso per Kurtic e quello che hanno speso per Bennacer, non era meglio riscattare Bakayoko? Colgo poi idee poco chiare: qualche giorno fa Milan e Fiorentina hanno parlato di Veretout e Cutrone. Poi oggi scopriamo che Cutrone resta".


*
Ordine su Il Giornale in edicola: la battuta sorge spontanea: stanno rifacendo l'Empoli a Milanello? Il Milan sta acquistando giocatori graditi a Giampaolo, come si fece con Sacchi comprandogli Mussi, Bianchi e Bertolazzi. Ma alla fine giocavano sempre Tassotti, Maldini e Ancelotti. Poi, può darsi che Krunic e Bennacer siano le rivelazioni del prossimo campionato. Può darsi...

Non è il Milan immaginato dai tifosi. Ed infatti gli abbonamenti... -) * http://www.milanworld.net/milan-pochi-abbonamenti-adesioni-tiepide-vt78611-new-post.html


----------



## numero 3 (6 Luglio 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Bertolacci mediocre per quello che ha fatto da noi ma quella stagione di e l'abbiamo comprato aveva fatto una super stagione al Genoa.
> Non da farlo passare per un fenomeno, ma per me aveva mostrato più cose di Krunic (che però magari diventera un campionissimo).



Vero..veniva da ottimi campionati a Lecce e Genoa ed era in rampa di lancio in nazionale, a me piaceva ...purtroppo il calcio non è una disciplina esatta..troppi fattori influiscono e nessuno neanche gli addetti ai lavori hanno la sfera magica..E' in gran parte una questione di C U LO.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Luglio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *
> Ordine su Il Giornale in edicola: la battuta sorge spontanea: stanno rifacendo l'Empoli a Milanello? Il Milan sta acquistando giocatori graditi a Giampaolo, come si fece con Sacchi comprandogli Mussi, Bianchi e Bertolazzi. Ma alla fine giocavano sempre Tassotti, Maldini e Ancelotti. Poi, può darsi che Krunic e Bennacer siano le rivelazioni del prossimo campionato. Può darsi...
> 
> Non è il Milan immaginato dai tifosi. Ed infatti gli abbonamenti... -) * http://www.milanworld.net/milan-pochi-abbonamenti-adesioni-tiepide-vt78611-new-post.html



Toni provocatori , pensieri confusi, spunti interessanti zero.
Cosi facendo si crea solo confusione tra i tifosi.
Oggi quindi il fpf non esiste e siamo fessi a non prendere torreira a 40 anzichè bennacer. Ok, recepito.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Luglio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Peccato che Krunic + Bennacer incidono 9 milioni in 2 sul payroll, mentre Bakayoko avrebbe inciso 18 milioni (7 ammortamneto e 11 ingaggio).
> 
> Quindi il buon ordine dovrebbe dire: invece di Bennacer, Hernandez, Krunic e Veretout non era meglio tenere Bakayoko?
> 
> La mia risposta é no. Perché ceduti quelli che vengono ceduti con l’arrivo di questi e tenendo Bakayoko avresti una squadra con troppi buchi e senza soldi per completarla.



Disamina perfetta dal punto di vista economico.
Ma dal punto di vista tecnico invece cosa ha fatto ammirare Baka?
Io ci ho visto grande fisicità, grande applicazione ma il calcio pulito, tecnico, veloce è altra roba.
Siamo stati dominanti per certi tratti fisicamente grazie al giocatore del chelsea, cosa per noi sconosciuta da troppo tempo , ma in una squadra che gioca un calcio pulito baka serve e pochissimo.


----------



## Djici (6 Luglio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Toni provocatori , pensieri confusi, spunti interessanti zero.
> Cosi facendo si crea solo confusione tra i tifosi.
> Oggi quindi il fpf non esiste e siamo fessi a non prendere torreira a 40 anzichè bennacer. Ok, recepito.



Torreira mi piace molto. Lo avrei voluto già ai tempi di Mirabelli-Biglia. 
E l'uruguaiano ci mette tanta intensità e sradica palloni ma io a livello di caratteristiche preferisco Bennacer.


----------



## rossonero71 (6 Luglio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Franco Ordine, a Tutti Convocati, critico con gli ultimi acquisti del Milan:"A Giampaolo dico che non si può fare l'Empoli a Milanello. Per quello che hanno speso per Kurtic e quello che hanno speso per Bennacer, non era meglio riscattare Bakayoko? Colgo poi idee poco chiare: qualche giorno fa Milan e Fiorentina hanno parlato di Veretout e Cutrone. Poi oggi scopriamo che Cutrone resta".
> 
> *Ordine su Il Giornale in edicola: la battuta sorge spontanea: stanno rifacendo l'Empoli a Milanello? Il Milan sta acquistando giocatori graditi a Giampaolo, come si fece con Sacchi comprandogli Mussi, Bianchi e Bertolazzi. Ma alla fine giocavano sempre Tassotti, Maldini e Ancelotti. Poi, può darsi che Krunic e Bennacer siano le rivelazioni del prossimo campionato. Può darsi...
> 
> Non è il Milan immaginato dai tifosi. Ed infatti gli abbonamenti... -) *http://www.milanworld.net/milan-poch...-new-post.html


Dov'era ordine quando il geometra distruggeva il milan ..dov'era? Mai una parola,mai....adesso diventano tutti cuor di leone


----------



## rossonero71 (6 Luglio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vedremo come andrà ma l'osservazione è assolutamente legittima.
> 
> Almeno per chi ha conosciuto il vero Milan.


 Gli hai mai visto fare un osservazione quando comandava Galliani?


----------



## Jino (6 Luglio 2019)

Il nostro centrocampo non ha solo un problema qualitativo, ma anche strettamente numerico. Riscattavamo Bakayoko, e poi? Giocavamo tutto l'anno con gli stessi 3? 

Il Milan deve mettere il reparto numericamente al coperto, mi auguro che in questa operazione necessaria perlomeno un giocatore di talento vero arrivi, sarebbe il minimo. A me stanno bene questi due dell'Empoli, a patto però che arrivi un titolare bravo, altrimenti il rischio è veramente grande.


----------



## Clarenzio (6 Luglio 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il nostro centrocampo non ha solo un problema qualitativo, ma anche strettamente numerico. Riscattavamo Bakayoko, e poi? Giocavamo tutto l'anno con gli stessi 3?
> 
> Il Milan deve mettere il reparto numericamente al coperto, mi auguro che in questa operazione necessaria perlomeno un giocatore di talento vero arrivi, sarebbe il minimo. A me stanno bene questi due dell'Empoli, a patto però che arrivi un titolare bravo, altrimenti il rischio è veramente grande.



Oltre al centrocampo ricordiamoci anche dell'attacco, chi giocherà al fianco di Piatek? Abbiamo 3 prime punte e 0 seconde (al massimo possono giocare in quel ruolo da adattati Castillejo o Jack).


----------



## Milanlove (6 Luglio 2019)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> *Abbiamo sostituito Bertolucci e montolivo, del tutto inutili, facendo un upgrade importante. Dobbiamo ancora sostituire Mauri. Poi verrà anche il tempo dei titolari.
> *
> Si parla di chi ha visto il vero Milan etc, etc. Ma l’avete visto davvero, o vivete di un ricordo sbiadito? Perché quel Milan aveva in rosa, e qualcuno titolare, giocatori come Bianchi, Mussi, Bortolazzi che venivano dal Parma di Sacchi in Serie B, oppure Colombo che veniva dall’Udinese. Oppure ad esempio Gambaro, Carobbi, Salvatori, il povero Borgonovo, Fuser, Brocchi, etc. Tutti provenienti da squadre di medio-bassa levatura. Quindi, di che parliamo?



...poi verrà anche il tempo delle cessioni per pagare i nuovi acquisti. Non pensare che i 15 milioni per bennacer e gli 8 per krunic non vengano pagati dalla cessione di un titolare o comunque di una prima riserva. Vendi Donnarumma a 50 e la metà di questi soldi vengono appunto utilizzati per pagare i due dell'empoli. Non si scappa. Si compra attraverso le cessioni. Dalle "cessioni" di Bertolacci e Montolivo hai ricavato 0 euro per fare mercato.


----------



## fdl68 (6 Luglio 2019)

quando il Condor comprava cessi e bidoni stra pagandoli il cane esultava


----------



## Schism75 (6 Luglio 2019)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> ...poi verrà anche il tempo delle cessioni per pagare i nuovi acquisti. Non pensare che i 15 milioni per bennacer e gli 8 per krunic non vengano pagati dalla cessione di un titolare o comunque di una prima riserva. Vendi Donnarumma a 50 e la metà di questi soldi vengono appunto utilizzati per pagare i due dell'empoli. Non si scappa. Si compra attraverso le cessioni. Dalle "cessioni" di Bertolacci e Montolivo hai ricavato 0 euro per fare mercato.



Me ne farò una ragione. Non ci sono giocatori per cui mi strapperò i capelli in caso di vendita.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Luglio 2019)

Non puoi farti dominare dall'Empoli a San Siro se sei tu l'Empoli a San Siro


----------



## MassimoRE (7 Luglio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Non puoi farti dominare dall'Empoli a San Siro se sei tu l'Empoli a San Siro



Questa è bella


----------



## Shmuk (7 Luglio 2019)

MassimoRE ha scritto:


> Questa è bella



Volevo dirla io, mi sembrava strano che nessuno avesse fatto il richiamo.


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Luglio 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Oltre al centrocampo ricordiamoci anche dell'attacco, chi giocherà al fianco di Piatek? Abbiamo 3 prime punte e 0 seconde (al massimo possono giocare in quel ruolo da adattati Castillejo o Jack).



Questa è una scelta difficile da fare proprio perchè la seconda punta in genere oggi è merce rarissima.
Meglio puntare su una prima punta che sa giocare la palla o su un centrocampista offensivo che veda la porta?
Forse dovremo fare una valutazione del genere.
Lo scorso anno al fianco di quagliarella ci giocava defrel che nasce prima punta ma ha imparato anche a svariare su tutto il fronte offensivo, due anni fa invece il compagno di reparto di quaglia era zapata.
Ma a far da collante tra i reparti è stata sempre la classe di quagliarella.


----------



## Jino (7 Luglio 2019)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> ...poi verrà anche il tempo delle cessioni per pagare i nuovi acquisti. Non pensare che i 15 milioni per bennacer e gli 8 per krunic non vengano pagati dalla cessione di un titolare o comunque di una prima riserva. Vendi Donnarumma a 50 e la metà di questi soldi vengono appunto utilizzati per pagare i due dell'empoli. Non si scappa. Si compra attraverso le cessioni. Dalle "cessioni" di Bertolacci e Montolivo hai ricavato 0 euro per fare mercato.



C'è anhe da dire che gli ingaggi di Montolivo, Mauri e Bertolacci hanno liberato parecchie risorse da poter investire su mercato, molto probabilmente lo stesso Krunic è stato preso solamente con quei pesi morti di cui ci siamo liberati.


----------



## Milanlove (7 Luglio 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> C'è anhe da dire che gli ingaggi di Montolivo, Mauri e Bertolacci hanno liberato parecchie risorse da poter investire su mercato, molto probabilmente lo stesso Krunic è stato preso solamente con quei pesi morti di cui ci siamo liberati.



bè, Mauri-Krunic penso che come stipendio siamo lì. Togli uno stipendio e ne rimetti uno uguale. Bennacer guadagnerà un po' meno di Bertolacci, ma se va bene ci risparmi forse un milione di euro. Montolivo era mi pare sui 2.5. Krunic lo abbiamo pagato 8, avremo coperto giusto la metà liberandoci di questi 3 considerando appunto anche lo stipendio dei due nuovi acquisti. Lo stipendio vale anche per chi entra, non solo per chi esce. La coperta è cortissima.


----------



## Gunnar67 (7 Luglio 2019)

Ordine è un vecchio trombone, ma ha ragione nel dire che finora il Milan ha fatto partire uno buono (Baka), per prendere delle pippe.


----------

